# Could someone help I.D. this guy?



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

It was part of a convict feeder batch I bought from Big Al's a few weeks ago. 

As the saying goes "One of these things is not like the others" and this guy certainly was different.

Someone able to ID this guy?


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

its a flowerhorn cichlid. Hybrid cichlid


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

When do they start developing bumps?

What about a some sort of Amphilophus? Think that is possible?


----------



## Thanusan (Jan 8, 2011)

when they get 5+ inch, only some get bumps.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It may be one of the species originally used to make flowerhorns. That row of spots twigs my memory, but I can't quite recall which central American cichlids have them. The snout does look rather like an Amphilophus. There's a lot of info about CA cichlids, as well as a lot of good pics at www.cichlidae.info.

Many of these big CA cichlids are extremely prolific, with thousands of eggs per spawn, so it's not surprisingly that they'd turn up as feeders.

The bump on the head (nuchal hump) is a male sexual characteristic seen in most cichlids In some species it's pretty subtle, but in others it's so exaggerated that even females may show a bit of one if they're obese. Several of the species used to produce flowerhorns have large nuchal humps. 'Nuchal' is an anatomical term for the nape or back of the neck.


----------

